# Air Pollution



## aviakara (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi folks,

Can anyone recommend a city / town in India with the lowest level of air pollution. Please let me know from your personal experience. 

Last year I traveled a lot in Kerala trying to find a place. Unfortunately, wherever I went (Kochi, Shoranur, Thrissur) the pollution was unbearable and I came down with bronchitis and constant cough throughout my stay of two months! But being originally from Kerala, I still love the lifestyle in Kerala, and would like to return there if I can, only if someone can point me in the right direction.

One more important consideration - we need a good hospital close by 

Thank you all!

A


----------

